#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Outline of Current Affairs for Discussion

## Manoj

*Outline of Current Affairs for Discussion**ASIA

* *Japan*

Political InstabilityEconomy  sliding downfactors  responsible  like stagnationfrom 2nd to 3rd position in nominal GDP termsmay lose 3rd position to India in PPP GDP termsdisputes over islands with (a) Russia and (b) China

*Korean Peninsula*

Brief overview of historic dispute with North KoreaAdvent of Communism versus Democratic SouthKorean War (1950-53)Brief overview of dictatorship in the North, new leadership, economic positionContrast Norths economy with the Souths dynamic economy Recent shelling by North of Souths Yeonpyeong island

*China*

 Since China will be covered comprehensively as part of a presentation, I suggest that you focus on a few factors like Current economic status  FDI Political status  new leaders on the horizonRelationship with Taiwan -ve relationship with India and other neighbours (like Vietnam)+ve relationship with Pak and other neighbours (like Myanmar)Cyber attacks

*Central Asia*

   Brief overview of political volatility in Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan, and TurkmenistanPower tussle between Russia and the U.S. Potential black market for dirty bomb  

*India*
Scams
CWG
2G
Adarsh
Tejas LCA
India in the UNSC
Telangana issue
Microfinance industry, esp., in Andhra Pradesh
Inflation
Why
Demand or Cost based?
Measures taken
IPL (just make a mention; ask students to be updated with names of franchisees and owners, major and expensive players involved)
Any other issue that the FM may deem fit for discussion.


*Pakistan & Afghanistan*
v  Since there would be special focus on these nations through the presentation on Global Terrorism, I suggest that you talk about political leadership and its efforts to wage the war on terror
v  Nexus between the ISI, Pak Army and terror groups
v  Tension over blasphemy law (like the killing of Salman Taseer)
*
**Iran*
v  Nuclear program
v  Conservatives versus Moderates
v  Sakineh Ashtiani case
*
**Iraq*
v  Newly formed govt with old faces
v  Shia militancy  The Moqtada factor

*Israel*
v  Settlements in West Bank 
v  Humanitarian crisis in Gaza Strip
v  PLA versus Hamas
v  Moshe Katzav case

*Lebanon*
v  Lebanese religious-political setup 
v  Current political instability  role of Hezbollah
v  The Rafiq Hariri assassination case
v  Iranian influence over Hezbollah

*Turkey*
v  Unique polity  role of military & judiciary
v  EU aspirations
v  Diplomatic tussle with Israel over aid-boat raid
v  Historic issue with Armenia over WWI genocide 
*The FM should spend 15 min on rest of Asia, especially on Indonesia, Malaysia, Sri Lanka, Yemen, and Myanmar.*

*AFRICA* 
*Egypt*
v  Hosni Mubarak versus Islamists
v  Questions over succession
v  Coptic Christians versus Islamists

*Tunisia*
v  Factors that triggered the fall of Zine El-Abidine Ben Ali
*Nigeria*
v  Economy  Oil dependence
v  Riots between Christians & Muslims

*Sudan*
v  Darfur genocide  Janjaweed  Arab versus Non-Arab tussle
v  South Sudan independence referendum
v  Energy reserves  India and China

*Somalia*
v  New Al-Qaeda haven
v  Al-Shabab radicals
v  Piracy
*
The FM should spend 10 min on rest of Africa, especially on South Africa (football and fragile polity), DRC, and Rwanda.*

*EUROPE* 
*Italy*
v  The Berlusconi Saga
v  Economy in the dumps

*Germany*
v  Economy back on tracks
v  Failure of Multiculturism
*Britain*
v  Coalition govt
v  Harsh economic measures taken recently

*The FM should spend 15 min on rest of Europe  on the recent suicide bombing in Sweden and fiscal measures including bailouts in Ireland and Portugal.*
*AMERICAS* 
*Mexico*
v  Dangerous anti-drug war
v  Illegal migrants into U.S.

*U.S.*
v  Fragile economic recovery
v  Gabrielle Gifford shooting incident
v  Relations with China

*South America*
v  Change of guard in Brazil  Lula succeeded by Dilma
v  Socialist backtracking in Bolivia
v  Colombia versus Venezuela

*The FM should spend 7-10 min on Australia* (Ashes, floods, political leadership) and *New Zealand* (Anand Satyanand and mining accident episode)*.*





  Similar Threads: current affairs 2014 current affairs july 2014 for rrb and banking Current-Affairs 2011-12-13 NEW Current Affairs ebook current affairs and history of india

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

Moved to the General Knowledge section!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

In IAS 2011 exam, very little GK was there and G>K? section was so difficult that i hardly attempted 30 questions....  :(:

----------


## Niamh Allan

IAS exam is indeed very tough but preparing well in advance, reading lots of books on general knowledge will make your preparation easier. If you could have read lots of books, magazines and remained up to date on the current happenings you could have easily attempted those GK questions in the IAS exam.

----------

